# Peeing on my flowers



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2019)

*Peeing on my flowers . . . *

A little old lady was walking down  the street dragging two large
plastic garbage bags behind her.

One of the bags was ripped and every once in a while a $20 bill fell
out onto the sidewalk.

Noticing this, a policeman stopped her, and said, "Ma'am, there are
$20 bills falling out of that bag."

"Oh, really? Darn it!" said the little old lady. "I'd better go back
and see if I can find them. Thanks for telling me, Officer."

"Well, now, not so fast," said the cop. "Where did you get all that
money? You didn't steal it, did you?"

"Oh, no, no", said the old lady. "You see, my back yard is right next
to a golf course.

A lot of golfers come and pee through a knot hole in my fence, right into my flower garden.

It used to really tick me off. Kills the flowers, you know. Then I
thought, 'why not make the best of it?'

So, now, I stand behind the fence by the knot hole, real quiet, with
my hedge clippers. Every time some guy sticks his thing through my
fence, I surprise him, grab hold of it and say, 'O.K., buddy! Give me
$20 or off it comes!'

"Well, that seems only fair," said the cop, laughing. "OK. Good luck!
Oh, by the way, what's in the other bag?"

"Not everybody pays."


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 3, 2019)

Too Funny!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 3, 2019)

Great punch line!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2019)

Dang, my guy tried to turtle neck after reading the punch line.


----------



## drdon (Aug 4, 2019)

Funny...uncomfortable, but funny.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 4, 2019)

Reminds me of a true story...

Our neighbor had a firewood stack on the back of his property where it meets mine.  He had a son who was maybe 4 years old at the time.  One day we were sitting on the deck in our back yard and the neighbor's son was in his yard playing.  He came around behind the wood pile, and looked left and right.  He then began to pee on the woodpile.  He never thought to look behind him at the 6 people quietly snickering on my deck.  He kept watching left and right towards his house though.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 4, 2019)

My wife laughed as hard at the little boy as she did at the joke!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2019)

Great had a good laugh Gary Thanks.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 4, 2019)

Now that is funny


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Now that is funny


 Better get a porta pot Adam don't want your mom mad at us.   

Warren


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 15, 2019)

Good one


----------

